
Show HN: Free the Vote - SnacksOnAPlane
https://freethevote.us
======
jlev
Have you thought about doing more targeted swing state matches?

I did a vote swap in 2004 using a similar system. I voted for the Badnarik (L)
in MA, and someone in MO voted for Kerry (D). We did talk on the phone
beforehand, to get a sense of each other's politics, and I did what I
promised. No guarantees that he did, and Kerry ended up losing MO pretty hard
anyways.

~~~
SnacksOnAPlane
Yeah, but I think other people are handling that. There was an article in the
NYT about doing it ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/16/opinion/anti-trump-
republi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/16/opinion/anti-trump-republicans-
dont-waste-your-vote-trade-it.html)).

